# Woody/Cedar Cigars



## LastRed (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi all! I am fairly new to cigars but have recently tired the Hoyo de Monterrey Reposado en Cedros cigar and really enjoyed it. Does anyone have any suggestions on similarly tasting cigars?


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

If you like cedar cigars, you should try the Camacho liberty. The one I have came in a coffin, It smells like a chunk of cedar. It went great with cedar plank salmon too...


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

I found the Nub Habano had a lot of woody/cedar flavours to it.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

gran habano 2002 seems to taste alot like cedar to me, definitely smells like cedar even without the cedar cover while burning.


----------



## gogirlanime (Jul 5, 2012)

I love this flavor as well so also thank you all for the suggestions


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

Almost anything withe a Cameroon wrapper will have some wood/ceder flavors. Go for any regular Fuente.


----------



## psu00tj (Apr 17, 2012)

My suggestion: My Father Cedros Deluxe Cervantes


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> gran habano 2002 seems to taste alot like cedar to me, definitely smells like cedar even without the cedar cover while burning.


^ this ^


----------



## Texas Captain (Jan 30, 2014)

I just tried a new Ortega series D. It had a nice full woody cedar taste with very little after taste. The Gurkha Viper has a nice cedar taste too. I have one burning now and its great.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I bought a 5-pack of the Foundry Menlo not knowing what to expect and was blown away by the woody flavor these sticks had, and the were cheap! The Tatuaje Miami has some great wood flavors and of course any of the fire cured sticks will have over the top wood flavors.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

The next time you get a cigar with a cedar wrapping try lighting the cigar with the cedar. It adds a nice flavor to the profile for the first inch or so.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

The Xikar HC Series Criollo and Olvia Serie O robustos both contain cedar notes, a bit more so in the former, in my opinion. TCB


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

The cigar I just reviewed here was very woody!
Tatuaje Red Label - Gordito


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

Wood: RP 2003
Cedar: Curivari El Gran Rey


----------



## Jerren (Jul 3, 2013)

HAHA, When I saw your thread title I was going to suggest the Hoyo de Monterrey to you. I see you are in stl too! welcome. I wonder if we were told to try out the Hoyo De Monterrey by the same tobaconnist. You didn't happen to buy yours in Old St. Charles did you?


----------

